# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Προσάραξη του Colossus στη Λευκάδα

## csa73

Προσάραξη του Κολοσσού στην Λευκάδα στον ¶γιο Νικόλαο Νηράς. Κουράγιο στο πλήρωμα

----------


## roussosf

το σημειο που προσαραξε
col.JPG

----------


## TOM

> *Προσάραξη φορτηγού πλοίου*
> 
>  		 			Πρώτη καταχώρηση: Τετάρτη, 17 Νοεμβρίου 2010, 06:25 			 		
> 
>  		 			Στον όρμο της Βασιλικής Λευκάδας προσάραξε στις 04:45 τα ξημερώματα το φορτηγό πλοίο «Κολοσσός», με σημαία Μάλτας.
> 
> Το «Κολοσσός» το οποίο μεταφέρει φορτηγά είχε αποπλεύσει από το λιμάνι  της Κορίνθου με προορισμό την Ανκόνα. Από την προσάραξη αναφέρθηκε ρήγμα  στις στεγανές δεξαμενές του πλοίου, ενώ δεν υπάρχει τραυματισμός του  20μελους πληρώματος και των 11 οδηγών φορτηγών.


πηγη:http://www.zougla.gr/page.ashx?pid=2&aid=205492&cid=4

----------


## redhell

http://img808.imageshack.us/img808/1813/colossus.jpg

Από το ίχνος πάντως που είναι καταγεγραμμένο στο "ρουφ" τα πρώτα συμπεράσματα δεν είναι ευχάριστα...
Το ακρωτήριο είναι βλέπετε αρκετά παλιό για να "πετάχτηκε" και να μην το έχουν οι χάρτες, οπότε ή κάτι κόλλησε για ωωωώρα ή κάποιος ξέχασε μια στροφή...

Χοντρό...

----------


## zamas

> Το «Κολοσσός» το οποίο μεταφέρει φορτηγά είχε αποπλεύσει από το λιμάνι  της Κορίνθου...
> πηγη:http://www.zougla.gr


Χθεσινη φωτο του πλοιου στο λιμάνι  της Κορίνθου
http://photos.marinetraffic.com/ais/...2325&size=full

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

_Επισυνάπτεται δελτίο τύπου της εταιρείας μας που αφορά το Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ COLOSSUS_
_Κατεβάστε αρχείο από το σύνδεσμο :_ _http://www.nel.gr/attached/PROSARAXH_COLOSSUS_17.11.2010.pdf_
_ή επισκευθείτε την σελίδα : http://www.nel.gr/index.asp?a_id=87&news_id=669_ 

_Με τιμή_ 
_ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΛΕΣΒΟΥ_

----------


## gioannis13

Τι να πει κανεις !!! κριμα για τον συναδελφο υποπλοιαρχο που κατα πασα πιθανοτητα ειχε πιασει βαρδια στις 0400 και μετα απο 40 λεπτα δεν ειχε προσαρμοστει στην περιοχη του πλου , και απο οτι ειδα στο εργαλειο ηταν με ολο τον δρομο 16.8-17 κομβους.................... :Mad:

----------


## Apostolos

Σας παρακαλώ ας περιμένουμε να δούμε τους πραγματικούς λόγους του ατυχήματος. Φυσικά απο την πορεία του πλοίου όλοι αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι πρόκειτε για ανθρώπινο λάθος. Κούραγιο στο πλήρωμα και ελπίζω όλοι να δίξουμε σοαρότητα και μην αρχίσουμε τα "χωσίματα"

----------


## giorgos_249

*Μετωπική προσάραξη σε βράχο στον όρμο Βασιλικής Λευκάδας είχε ο βάπορας........*

*φωτό από Νίκο Καββαδά -* *www.mylefkada.gr** παρμένη από το ΣΚΑΙ*

*F713459FC093D16594B9C92036B35DC2.jpg*

----------


## costaser

*Μα καλά ρε παιδιά πως πήγε εκεί πάνω.
Νομίζω πως υπάρχει και φάρος στο σημείο.*

----------


## noulos

Ακριβώς! Υπάρχει φάρος στο ακρωτήριο Λευκατας, στο νοτιότερο σημείο του νησιού.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

¨Εχουμε δει το φάρο εδώ, σύμφωνα με το δελτίο της ΕΜΥ για τη ναυτιλία η ορατότητα ήταν μέτρια και τοπικά περιορισμένη.

Τι έγινε δεν μπορούμε να το ξέρουμε ακόμα. Όπως γράφτηκε πιο πρίν έγινε λίγο μετά την αλλαγή της βάρδιας στις 04:00. Δεν ξέρουμε τι έλεγαν οι night orders ή αν υπήρξε κάποια βλάβη σςε σύστημα του πλοίου. Οπότε θα συμφωνήσω με τον Απόστολο και θα δούμε τι συνέβει όταν έχουμε κα΄τι από αξιόπιστη πηγή (εταιρέια, λιμενικό κ.λπ.)

----------


## fistikovoutiro

Πάντως , χωρίς να προσδιορίζω τίποτα για το πλήρωμα ή να αφορίζω κανέναν, η απόσταση μέχρι το νοτιότερο σημείο είναι αρκετά μεγάλη.......

Πάλι καλά που δεν χτύπησε κανένας.

----------


## TOM

και μερικες πιο κοντινες φωτο.

http://www.mylefkada.gr/eidhseis/nea/3305-kolossos.html

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΠΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΙΓΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΟΣΑΡΑΞΗΣ.ΕΑΝ ΘΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΙΑΤΟ.

----------


## Fido

Το HECTOR επίσης ήδη πέρασε τη γέφυρα Ρίου Αντιρίου σε μερικές ωρίτσες θα ξέρουμε περισσότερα. Οι φωτογραφίες είναι το λιγότερο εντυπωσιακές. Ευτυχώς αφενός που δεν υπήρξαν θύματα ή τραυματισμοί, ας ευχηθούμε αφετέρου η ζημιά να μην είναι μεγάλη και το βαπόρι να επιστρέψει σύντομα στα καθήκοντά του.

----------


## noulos

Τι έφταιξε δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε και δεν είναι και δική μας δουλειά να το βρούμε.
Το βασικό είναι ότι κανείς δεν τραυματίστηκε! Και μάλλιστα σίγουρα εκείνη την στιγμή κάποιοι θα πιάστικαν κυριολεκτικά στον ύπνο λόγω της ώρας του ατυχήματος (και προς αποφυγήν παρεξηγήσεως εννοώ τους επιβάτες και τα μέλη του πληρώματος που δεν είχαν βάρδια). Σκεφτήτε το σοκ που θα υπέστησαν όλοι από αυτήν την κυριολεκτικά μετωπική σύγκρουση με το βουνό!
Τα πράγματα θα μπορούσαν να είναι πολύ χειρότερα.
Ευτυχώς!!!

----------


## van62

Ενταξει παιδια αν παρατηρησει κανεις την πορεια και τα στιγματα στο ΑΙS δεν χρειαζεται να εισαι και ειδικος ναυτικων ατυχηματων για να καταλαβεις τι εγινε......
Ευθεια πορεια συνεχεια μετα τις 0400, ενω θα επρεπε να γινει αλλαγη αριστερα στο υψος της Ιθακης,καμμια μειωση ταχυτητας αν ειχε παρουσιαστει βλαβη κλπ κλπ.

----------


## fazer600

Να και το video απο το mylefkada.gr

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GN9vg...layer_embedded

----------


## ιθακη

> Ακριβώς! Υπάρχει φάρος στο ακρωτήριο Λευκατας, στο νοτιότερο σημείο του νησιού.


η οπως ειναι γνωστος στους ντοπιους και στα γυρο νησια το Φαναρι της Νηρας

που οτι και να λετε για περιορισμενη ορατοτητα κ.τ.λ εγω αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι με 6-7 μποφορ και τρελες βροχες το φαναρι φαινεται απο την δυτικη Ιθακη,και μαλιστα απο την Λεύκη που ειναι στα μεσα του νησιου,αφου οπως ξερουμε ο Φαρος ειναι ορατος απο μια ακτινα 25 ν.μ

----------


## chiotis

Ας ελπισουμε πως ολα θα πανε καλα στο ομορφο πλοιο .Καλο κουραγιο στο πληρωμα.
http://www.google.com/hostednews/epa...?docId=9318624

----------


## chiotis

> ΠΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΙΓΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΟΣΑΡΑΞΗΣ.ΕΑΝ ΘΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΙΑΤΟ.


Επισης και το caribbean fos αυτη την ωτα φευγει απο την Κορινθο με προορισμο την Λευκαδα.

----------


## Apostolos

Πάλι καλά που το βαποράκι έπεσε κατάπλωρα με τα βράχια και την γλυτώνει μόνο με αλλαγή πλώρης και thruster

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Πάλι καλά που το βαποράκι έπεσε κατάπλωρα με τα βράχια και την γλυτώνει μόνο με αλλαγή πλώρης και thruster



Ελπίζω μόνο να μην αλλάξουν αυτή την ωραία πλώρη!!

----------


## lissos

Εδώ το μέγεθος της ζημίας ---> http://www.newsbomb.gr/koinonia/stor...a-tis-leukadas

----------


## combra

Μόλις βρήκα ένα ερασιτεχνικό βίντεο από το σημείο του συμβάν

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GN9vg...&feature=share

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Μόλις βρήκα ένα ερασιτεχνικό βίντεο από το σημείο του συμβάν
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GN9vg...&feature=share


Ξανανέβηκε στη προηγούμενη σελίδα αν προσέξεις καλύτερα..

----------


## combra

> Ξανανέβηκε στη προηγούμενη σελίδα αν προσέξεις καλύτερα..


 
Ναι πράγματι δεν το είχα προσέξει, και αυτό που ανέβασα μόλις μου το στείλανε και εμένα φίλος μου από την περιοχή όπου διαμένει.

----------


## ιθακη

> Επισης και το caribbean fos αυτη την ωτα φευγει απο την Κορινθο με προορισμο την Λευκαδα.


και το ρυμουλκο HECTOR,που ξεκινησε απο Κορινθο,εχει περασει το αρκουδι και ειναι πολυ κοντα στο σημειο

Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

> Ελπίζω μόνο να μην αλλάξουν αυτή την ωραία πλώρη!!


Πλώρη δεν θα χαλάσουν, αλλά σιγά μην βάλουν τόσο καλο bow thruster όπως είχε παλια. Κανα μεταχειρισμένο ψώφιο απο τα scrapατζίδικα θα μπει!
(Για αστεία τα λέμε αυτα οκ?)

----------


## pantelis2009

To ευτύχημα είναι ότι κανένας απο το πλήρωμα και τους επιβάτες δεν έπαθε τίποτε, γιατί ήταν και δύσκολη η ώρα  (04.20). Το τι συνέβη θα το μάθουμε στην πορεία.

----------


## Leo

Φαντάζομαι ότι οι Λιμενικές αρχές δεν θα επιτρέψουν την αποκόλληση  νύχτα, αλλά με το πρώτο φως της ημέρας. Τι συνέβη Παντελή δεν είναι δύσκολο να το καταλάβει κανείς. Απλά δεν θέλουμε να το πιστέψουμε....

----------


## IONIAN STAR

> To ευτύχημα είναι ότι κανένας απο το πλήρωμα και τους επιβάτες δεν έπαθε τίποτε, γιατί ήταν και δύσκολη η ώρα (04.20). Το τι συνέβη θα το μάθουμε στην πορεία.





> Φαντάζομαι ότι οι Λιμενικές αρχές δεν θα επιτρέψουν την αποκόλληση νύχτα, αλλά με το πρώτο φως της ημέρας.


 Δικαιο εχετε και οι δυο παιδια !!!

----------


## Apostolos

Εκτός απο τις ζημιές στο πλοίο, θα υπάρχουν και ζημιές στο φορτίο είτε λόγω της πρόσκρουσης είτε λόγω τις πιθανής καταστροφής λόγω καθυστέρησης ή της φύσης του φορτίου (ψυγεία κτλ)...

----------


## chiotis

Οσοι ενδιαφερεστε βαλτε τωρα να δειτε τις ειδησεις στο ΣΚΑΙ θα εχει σε λιγο βιντεο απο ολο το συμβαν...

----------


## Leo

Ο μεγάλος αδελφός πλησιάζει, θα τον θυμάστε άλλοστε από το ατύχημα του Σουπερφέρυ ΙΙ στην Τήνο. Επίσης διάβασα στην ναυτεμπορική ότι η προσπάθεια αποκόλλησης θα γίνει αφού πρώτα ερευνηθούν τα ύφαλα από δύτες και βεβαιωθεί ότι είναι ασφαλές να γίνει.

carribeanfos.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Στο σημείο καταφθάνουν και τα ρυμουλκά MATSAS STAR και ALEXANDER 3

----------


## pantelis2009

Απο το μέγεθος των ρυμουλκών φαίνετε ότι θα είναι μια μεγάλη δουλειά και δεν θα είναι εύκολο το ξεκόλλημα του. Ας ελπίσουμε το καλύτερο για το πλοίο και το πλήρωμα του.

----------


## Apostolos

Και πολυέξοδη.... Κάτι τέτοια κάνουν τις σοβαρές ζημιές στην εταιρία. Φαντούσου τι χρήμα θα ζητήσουν τα Ρ/Κ

----------


## Natsios

Να 'ναι καλα οι ασφαλειες Απόστολε

----------


## Ergis

το βαπορι πραγματικα φαινεται να χωθηκε μεσα στο βραχο..προφανως φταιει η γωνια της ληψης της φωτογραφιας φυσικα.ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα

----------


## Harry14

Συντομα θα ξεκινησει η διαδικασια αποκολλησης:
http://www.zougla.gr/page.ashx?pid=2&aid=206202&cid=4

----------


## ιθακη

ειχε μαζευτει αρκετη δυναμη στα περιξ του....

Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

μονο το mega one λειπει απο την "παρεα" τους

----------


## chiotis

> Στο σημείο καταφθάνουν και τα ρυμουλκά MATSAS STAR και ALEXANDER 3


Το alexander3 εφυγε..

----------


## Κωστάκης

Μπορεί να πηγαίνει Πάτρα για να φέρει τίποτα υλικά

----------


## Apostolos

> ειχε μαζευτει αρκετη δυναμη στα περιξ του....
> 
> 
> μονο το mega one λειπει απο την "παρεα" τους


Πέσαν τα κοράκια να φάνε ψωμί. Πρέπει να παίζουν μεγάλες καταστάσεις για το ποιός θα αναλάβει την ναυαγιαίρεση... Μπορούμε να μάθουμε σε ποιο H&M και P&I club είναι ασφαλισμένο?

----------


## roussosf

πολυ φοβαμε οτι η ολη διαδικασια θα κρατησει πολλες μερες 
κατι μου λεει οτι ισως χρειασθει να κοπουν και λαμαρινες
και εκει ειναι τα δυσκολα

----------


## proussos

*Με όσα έχουν γραφτεί έως τώρα και από τη στιγμή που όλα - φαίνεται πως - λειτουργούσαν κανονικά , υποθέτουμε ότι κάποιος αποκοιμήθηκε ?*
*Κι αν ήταν έτσι , συνέβη - πολύ απλά - γιατί δεν πρόφθασε να ξεκουραστεί έπειτα από ατελείωτες ώρες ορθοστασίας ?*
*¶ραγε στη γέφυρα υπήρχε δεύτερο άτομο ?*

----------


## zozef

> *Με όσα έχουν γραφτεί έως τώρα και από τη στιγμή που όλα - φαίνεται πως - λειτουργούσαν κανονικά , υποθέτουμε ότι κάποιος αποκοιμήθηκε ?*
> *Κι αν ήταν έτσι , συνέβη - πολύ απλά - γιατί δεν πρόφθασε να ξεκουραστεί έπειτα από ατελείωτες ώρες ορθοστασίας ?*
> *¶ραγε στη γέφυρα υπήρχε δεύτερο άτομο ?*


Αγαπητε proussos  συμφωνω με αυτο που λες ,αλλα επειδη εχω κανει και εγω αξιωματικος  βαρδιας ,η λεξη αποκοιμηθηκε δεν πρεπει να υπαρχει στο λεξιλογιο της βαρδια στη γεφυρα.Οσο κουρασμενος και αν εισαι,γιατι εκτος απο σιδερα κουβαλας και ανθρωπινες ψυχες!!

----------


## ιθακη

ρε παιδια,συγνωμη κιολας,αλλα να κανω μια ερωτηση???πρωτο του δρομολογιο ηταν???ολα τα πλοια που περνουν απο εκει ξερουν πως οταν περασουν αναμεσα απο την Ατοκο και την Ιθακη βαζουν λιγο αριστερα τιμονι,ωστε να περασουν κοντα απο τον φαρο του προφητη Ηλια στην Ιθακη,,και μετα απο εκει το επομενο φαναρι που βλεπουν,που ειναι ο Φαρος της Νηρας,βαζουν το φαρο στα δεξια τους....

----------


## erwdios

Μάλλον κάποιος δεν είχε κάνει update τους ναυτικούς του χάρτες  :Very Happy:

----------


## Harry14

Τι παει να πει αποκοιμηθηκε και δεν ηταν ενημερωμενοι οι χαρτες; Ωρες πριν θα ξερανε οτι καποια στιγμη πρεπει να αλλαξουν πορεια εκτος και αν δεν δουλευε τιποτα εκει πανω. Απο τις οθονες μας δεν μπορουμε ξερουμε κατω υπο ποιες συνθηκες εγινε το ατυχημα οσο ευκολο και αν νομιζουμε οτι ηταν να αποφευχθει.

----------


## noulos

Φίλε Harry14, ο erwdios κάνει προφανώς (black) χιούμορ.
Όσο ανενημέρωτοι να είναι οι χάρτες είναι κομμάτι δύσκολο να μην έχουν ένα νησί σαν την Λευκάδα.

----------


## gnikles

¶σχημες καταστάσεις και εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά.

----------


## proussos

> Τι παει να πει αποκοιμηθηκε και δεν ηταν ενημερωμενοι οι χαρτες; Ωρες πριν θα ξερανε οτι καποια στιγμη πρεπει να αλλαξουν πορεια εκτος και αν δεν δουλευε τιποτα εκει πανω. Απο τις οθονες μας δεν μπορουμε ξερουμε κατω υπο ποιες συνθηκες εγινε το ατυχημα οσο ευκολο και αν νομιζουμε οτι ηταν να αποφευχθει.





> Αγαπητε proussos συμφωνω με αυτο που λες ,αλλα επειδη εχω κανει και εγω αξιωματικος βαρδιας ,η λεξη αποκοιμηθηκε δεν πρεπει να υπαρχει στο λεξιλογιο της βαρδια στη γεφυρα.Οσο κουρασμενος και αν εισαι,γιατι εκτος απο σιδερα κουβαλας και ανθρωπινες ψυχες!!


 
*Το τι σημαίνει "αποκοιμάμαι" το ξέρουν πολύ καλά όσοι κάνουν βάρδιες 4-8 ή 2-6 ή καλύτερα όσοι "τραβούν" εξαωρίες...δεν δικαιολογώ σε καμία περίπτωση το ενδεχόμενο να αποκοιμηθεί κάποιος στη βάρδια όσο "πτώμα" και νά'ναι...γι αυτό άλλωστε καλείται ο Ύπαρχος και εν συνεχεία ο Πλοίαρχος , για να προφθάσουν τα χειρότερα.*
*Υποθετικά εκφράζω ένα ενδεχόμενο σύμφωνα με τα όσα έχουν γραφτεί !*
*Αν τρέξουμε πίσω σε άλλα ναυτικά ατυχήματα , θα βρούμε στο λεξιλόγιο τη λέξη "αποκοιμάμαι" όπως και άλλες λέξεις κλειδιά.*
*Και δεν σημαίνει ότι για να αποκοιμηθεί κάποιος πρέπει απαραιτήτως να κλείσει τα μάτια...υπάρχουν πολλοί - πολλές φορές - που με τα μάτια ανοικτά χάνουν την επαφή με τον χώρο και τον χρόνο !*
*Σε προηγούμενη απορία μου αν υπήρχε δεύτερο άτομο στη γέφυρα , δείτε το ενδεχόμενο να πήγε κάποιος από τους δύο να φτιάξει έναν καφέ για να "ξυπνήσει" μιας και - υποθετικά πάντα - μετά από συνεχόμενα 24ωρα δεν είχε κλείσει παρά μόνο 4 ή 5 ή 6 ώρες ύπνου...συνεχόμενες ή σπαστές !*

----------


## hayabusa

*προσωπικά έυχομαι τα καλύτερα σε όλους από το πλήρωμα και την εταιρεία μέχρι 
του οδηγούς και τις επιχειρήσεις που εξυπηρετούν και ελπίζω το θέμα να διευθετηθεί το συντομότερο. 

Επίσης αν και είναι πάρα πολύ νωρίς για να υποθέτουμε, προσωπικά με το που διάβασα την είδηση θυμήθηκα το παρόμοιο ατύχημα που είχε ο Πήγασος στον Πάτροκλο..

Ειδωμεν...
*

----------


## Fido

Φυσικά και όλα τα ενδεχόμενα είναι ανοιχτά. Ακόμα όμως και στην περίπτωση κάποιος να αποκοιμήθηκε εντός ή εκτός εισαγωγικών, και αυτα δυστυχώς είναι μέσα στο πρόγραμμα. Είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι. Αν και αποφεύγω να βγάλω οποιοδήποτε συμπέρασμα γιατί στο σπιτάκι μου και στην καρεκλιτσα μου μπορώ να καταλάβω όσα θέλω εγώ, στη γέφυρα όμως τα πράγματα είναι αλλιώς. Και αυτά ακόμα που για κάποιον έξω μοιάζουν αυτονόητα και παράλογα, γι αυτόν που είναι μέσα και έχει ιδίαν αντίληψη της κατάστασης είναι πιθανά και δυνατά. 
Κατ εμέ δυο πράγματα είναι πλεόν σημαντικά. Πρώτον ότι δεν υπήρξε απώλεια ζωής/ τραυματισμός και θαλάσσια ρύπανση, και δεύτερον ότι η εταιρεία (η όποια εταιρεία, μιας και τέτοιου ή άλλου είδους περιστατικά έχουμε δει αρκετά φέτος) οφείλει να μεριμνήσει ώστε να εξαλειφθούν κι αλλο οι πιθανότητες να επαναληφθει κάτι τέτοιο. Προφανώς κάπου υπάρχει σφάλμα, αβλεψία, αμέλεια (σε επίπεδο προσωπικού; σε επίπεδο μηχανικό;  σε συνδυασμό των δύο; σε τρίτο επιπεδο :Wink:  Το ζήτημα είναι να εντοπιστεί σωστά η αιτία (και να μη σταθούμε στις αφορμές ως συνήθως) και να αντιμετωπιστεί εν τη γενέσει του.
Κατά τα άλλα μέταλλα είναι και θα φτιαχτούν, αφού η ζημιά μένει σε τέτοιο επίπεδο δεν πειράζει. Μένει να δούμε ποιος θα αντικαταστήσει τον Κολοσσό κατά τη διάρκεια του...λίφτινγκ του! :Razz:

----------


## roussosf

> Επίσης αν και είναι πάρα πολύ νωρίς για να υποθέτουμε, προσωπικά με το που διάβασα την είδηση θυμήθηκα το παρόμοιο ατύχημα που είχε ο Πήγασος στον Πάτροκλο..


δεν εχει καμια σχεση
τοτε υπηρχε και η δυνατοτητα να επικαλεσθουν και την βλαβη
εδω δεν υπαρχει αυτη η δικαιολογια 
οπως ειπε και ο Leo πιο πανω


> Τι συνέβη Παντελή δεν είναι δύσκολο να το καταλάβει κανείς. Απλά δεν θέλουμε να το πιστέψουμε....


λοιπον νομιζω οτι καλυτερα να αφοσιωθουμε στο "ρεπορταζ " της αποκολυσης απο τα βραχια και ας αφησουμε τα υπολοιπα

----------


## Amorgos66

http://www.google.com/hostednews/epa...?docId=9322278

----------


## AKARAP

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, αυτή τη στιγμή όπως θα δείτε μεταφέρεται

----------


## Natsios

Θα το πανε Πάτρα αραγε όπως λεει το ais του Carribean Fos? (τα αλλα δυο ais - του Κολοσσος και του δευτερου ρ/κ - δεν εχουν ρυθμιστει. λενε ακομα αλα ντ' αλλων)

----------


## AKARAP

Τελικά που το πήγανε ?

----------


## noulos

Εχουν ανέβει στο marinetraffic.com δύο ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΕΣ φωτογραφίες από το σημείο του ατυχήματος!  :shock:
Πραγμάτικά φαίνεται σαν να πήγε να καβαλήσει το βουνό!!! Μετωπική με 17 κόμβους βλέπεις...

----------


## pantelis89

ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟ ΣΤΟ MARINETRAFFIC ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΚΡΟΥΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΟΥΝ ΤΡΟΜΟ, ΕΙΔΙΚΑ Η ΚΟΝΤΙΝΗ ΛΗΨΗ!!

----------


## Νικόλας

αφου την γλυτώσαν πάλι καλά
χαλαρά μπορεί να ήταν χειροτερα τα πράγματα

----------


## costaser

*Θα συμφωνήσω με το φίλο Νικόλα.
Ας ελπίσουμε να πάνε όλα καλά για το πλοίο.*

----------


## mike_rodos

To πλοίο ξεκίνησε για Πάτρα με την συνοδία των ρυμουλκών! Περίπου στις 11:00 θα είναι εκεί.

----------


## ιθακη

και το κεφαλονια στην "συνοδια" του :Cool:  :Very Happy: 

Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

ελπιζω καποιος απο το βαπορα να τραβηξε φωτο το ρυμουλκιο

----------


## Rocinante

Μια πρωτη εικονα απο την Web camera του λιμανιου αυτη την ωρα.

image3.jpg

----------


## proussos

*Λίγο πριν τις 13:30 ολοκληρώθηκε η πρόσδεση του Ro/Ro COLOSSUS το οποίο έφθασε στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας ρυμουλκούμενο από τη Λευκάδα.*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> *Λίγο πριν τις 13:30 ολοκληρώθηκε η πρόσδεση του Ro/Ro COLOSSUS το οποίο έφθασε στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας ρυμουλκούμενο από τη Λευκάδα.*



Παρα πολυ κατατοπιστικες!!! Ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!!

----------


## hspanop

http://mylefkada.gr/eidhseis/nea/3334-colossus.html

----------


## ελμεψη

Το πλοιο εφτασε στο λιμανι της Πατρας στις 12.00 και αφου περιμενε να τελειωσει το τραφικ του λιμανιου πηρε και τα δυο ρυμουλκα απο την Πατρα, Πατρευς και Αμαζον, και μαζι με το Χεκτορ μπηκε μεσα στο λιμανι. Μετα απο αρκετη ωρα το δεσανε και παρουσιαστηκε ενα προβλημα με τον καταπελτη, ηταν αρκετα ψηλα τα νυχια του στην ραμπα, το μετατοπισανε πιο μπροστα και εκει τελειωσε η διαδικασια προσδεσης. Μεχρι τις 14.20 δεν εχει αποβιβαστει τπτ ακομα ενω υπηρχε αρκετος κοσμος πανω στον καταπελτη του πλοιο. Να σημειωθει οτι το πλοιο δεν χρησιμοποιησε καθολου δικα του μεσα κοντα και μεσα στο λιμανι. 
Σορρυ για το υδατογραφημα αλλα ο καμενος φυσαει και το γιαουρτι...

----------


## BULKERMAN

Σαν Ρώσικο παγοθραυστικό έγινε η πλώρη του!!
Πάντως για την ταχύτητα που έπεσε στα βράχια η ζημιά θα μπορούσε να ταν πολύ χειρότερη!!

----------


## Fido

Να συμφωνήσω, και να πω, οπτικά τουλάχιστον καθως για τις ζημιές δεν ξέρουμε τιποτα ακόμα, ότι προσωπικά περίμενα να δω πολύ χειρότερα τα πράματα. ειδικά οταν είδα και πόσο έσκαψε το βράχο...
Μένει να μάθουμε (αν γίνει επακριβώς) το μέγεθος της ζημιάς, και να ευχηθούμε στο βαπόρι καλή επάνοδο στα καθήκοντά του... :Wink:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

ετσι οντως δεν φαινεται απολυτα το μεγεθος της ζημιας αλλα αν κοιταξετε τις φωτογραφιες που το πλοιο ηταν καβαλημενο στο βραχο θα δειτε πως φτανει μεχρι το thruster δηλαδη μεχρι εκει που εχει το σημαδι για το thruster.

----------


## ελμεψη

Μολις αναχωρησε απο τη Πατρα συνοδεια 2 ρυμουλκων!

----------


## Natsios

> Σαν Ρώσικο παγοθραυστικό έγινε η πλώρη του!!


Και εγω φιλε αυτό σκεφτηκα μόλις το είδα :Smile:

----------


## xara

Και μια φωτο απο εμένα, λίγο πριν μπω στο SUPERFAST VI.
Στην εισοδο του λιμανιου ειναι το ΕΛΛΕΝΙΚ ΣΠΙΡΙΤ

----------


## nikosnasia

Αποδείχθηκε Κολοσσός ο Colossus!!!!

----------


## zamas

*             Τέλος της περιπέτειας για το «COLOSSUS»*

collocos.JPG

             Στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας κατέπλευσε το υπό σημαία Μάλτας οχηματαγωγό  πλοίο «COLOSSUS» , το οποίο με τη βοήθεια δύο ρυμουλκών κατάφερε να  αποκολληθεί από τη Λευκάδα.

Στην Πάτρα από το πλοίο αποβιβάστηκαν 58 φορτηγά. 

*Αρχικά ο απόπλους του απαγορεύθηκε* αλλά στη συνέχεια και *αφού  προσκομίσθηκε το πιστοποιητικό από τον Νηογνώμονα που παρακολουθεί το  πλοίο, το πλοίο έλυσε κάβους στις 20:35 και ρυμουλκούμενο κατευθύνεται  προς την Επισκευαστική Ζώνη Περάματος με τον κατάπλου να εκτιμάται για  το απόγευμα της Δευτέρας.

*πηγή:zougla.gr

----------


## proussos

*Για να δώσουμε έναν πιο ευχάριστο τόνο στην κατάσταση αυτή θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι το Ιαπωνέζικο σκαρί πήρε 5+ αστέρια στο crash test στην ταχύτητα των 30+ χ.α.ω.*
*Παρατηρείστε πως "διπλώθηκε" ο βολβός και μέχρι που έφτασε !*
*Το κόψιμο στο τελείωμα του bow visor "μάσησε" λίγη πρασινάδα της Λευκαδίτικης γης !*

----------


## gasim

To μεγάλο ερώτημα που παραμένει είναι η διερεύνηση των αιτιών του ατυχήματος.

Φαίνεται να είναι αυτό που στην αεροπορία λέγεται "Controlled Flight into Terrain."  Το σκάφος είτε λόγω λάθος καθ-οδήγησης οδηγήθηκε στα βράχια, χωρίς να φταίνε εξωτερικά αίτια ή προφανής μηχανική βλάβη.

άρα ή τα όργανα του σκάφους ήταν λάθος, ή αυτός που τα διάβαζε τα διάβαζε λάθος.  Το ερώτημα κάθε άλλο παρά αμελητέο είναι.  

Θα γίνει έρευνα?  Θα μάθουμε τι έγινε *για να μη το ξαναπάθουμε*?  Στο ίδιο 'τσουβάλι' θα έβαζα και το ατύχημα του Θεόφιλος.  Και το ξαναπάθαμε.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ξέρει κανείς που βρίσκετε το πλοίο τώρα :Sad: .

----------


## gpap2006

Κοντά στο Ταίναρο, έρχεται προς Πειραιά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το πλοιο εφτασε στο λιμανι της Πατρας στις 12.00 και αφου περιμενε να τελειωσει το τραφικ του λιμανιου πηρε και τα δυο ρυμουλκα απο την Πατρα, Πατρευς και Αμαζον, και μαζι με το Χεκτορ μπηκε μεσα στο λιμανι. Μετα απο αρκετη ωρα το δεσανε και παρουσιαστηκε ενα προβλημα με τον καταπελτη, ηταν αρκετα ψηλα τα νυχια του στην ραμπα, το μετατοπισανε πιο μπροστα και εκει τελειωσε η διαδικασια προσδεσης. Μεχρι τις 14.20 δεν εχει αποβιβαστει τπτ ακομα ενω υπηρχε αρκετος κοσμος πανω στον καταπελτη του πλοιο. Να σημειωθει οτι το πλοιο δεν χρησιμοποιησε καθολου δικα του μεσα κοντα και μεσα στο λιμανι.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 116167 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 116168 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 116169  
> 
> Σορρυ για το υδατογραφημα αλλα ο καμενος φυσαει και το γιαουρτι...


Ωραίες οι φωτο,τα ρ/κ είναι ΑΜΑΖΩΝ και ΕΚΤΩΡ.

----------


## combra

Το Πλοίο βρίσκεται στην Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική Ζώνη Περάματος για εργασίες επισκευής.

----------


## NGV Liamone

> *Για να δώσουμε έναν πιο ευχάριστο τόνο στην κατάσταση αυτή θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι το Ιαπωνέζικο σκαρί πήρε 5+ αστέρια στο crash test στην ταχύτητα των 30+ χ.α.ω.*
> *Παρατηρείστε πως "διπλώθηκε" ο βολβός και μέχρι που έφτασε !*
> *Το κόψιμο στο τελείωμα του bow visor "μάσησε" λίγη πρασινάδα της Λευκαδίτικης γης !*


Συγχαρητήρια για τις φωτό :Razz:

----------


## Νaval22

όλοι είδαμε σε προηγούμενα ατυχήματα την μεγάλη κόντρα που ξέσπασε σχετικά με το ανέβασμα φωτογραφίων είδαμε ακόμα και τη καθαρή θέση της διοίκησης,στο συγκεκριμένο ατύχημα γιατί η στάση είναι διαφορετική??????

----------


## Leo

> όλοι είδαμε σε προηγούμενα ατυχήματα την μεγάλη κόντρα που ξέσπασε σχετικά με το ανέβασμα φωτογραφίων είδαμε ακόμα και τη καθαρή θέση της διοίκησης,στο συγκεκριμένο ατύχημα γιατί η στάση είναι διαφορετική??????


Η στάση της διοίκησης ήταν, είναι και παραμένει η ίδια. Μέχρι το πλοίο να αποκολληθεί και ασφαλώς να καταπλεύσει (ρυμουλκούμενο) σε λιμάνι καταφυγής (Πάτρα) δεν υπήρξε τίποτα περισσότερο εκτός από δημοσιεύματα τρίτων σε λίνκ. Μετά τον κατάπλου του στη Πάτρα, και εφόσον κρίθηκε αξιόπλοο από τις αρμόδιες αρχές ανέβηκαν φωτογραφίες, διότι το πλοίο δεν κινδύνευε.
Θα θυμάστε ότι και στο αντίστοιχο θέμα του Σουπερφέρυ ΙΙ, επιτρέψαμε φωτογραφίες μετά την ασφαλή άφιξη του πλοίου στην Σύρο.

----------


## Leo

> Το Πλοίο βρίσκεται στην Ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική Ζώνη Περάματος για εργασίες επισκευής.


Αυτό από που προκύπτει? το ais δεν το επιβεβαιώνει....
Untitled.jpg

εκεί θα καταλήξει, ακόμη όμως είναι εν πλώ.

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Πράγματι, συμφωνα με το ΑΙΣ το πλοίο βρίσκεται ακόμα στο Μυρτώο , συνοδευόμενο απο το Ρ/Κ ΕΚΤΩΡ.

Με την ευκαιρία αυτη να ρωτήσω κάτι. Το Ρ/Κ αυτο είναι του Λυμπουσάκη;
Στην τσιμινιέρα του πάνω εχει τα σινιάλα με το L, αλλά στην σελίδα του Λυμπουσάκη δεν υπάρχει στον στόλο της εταιρίας... 

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## proussos

> Πράγματι, συμφωνα με το ΑΙΣ το πλοίο βρίσκεται ακόμα στο Μυρτώο , συνοδευόμενο απο το Ρ/Κ ΕΚΤΩΡ.
> 
> Με την ευκαιρία αυτη να ρωτήσω κάτι. Το Ρ/Κ αυτο είναι του Λυμπουσάκη;
> Στην τσιμινιέρα του πάνω εχει τα σινιάλα με το L, αλλά στην σελίδα του Λυμπουσάκη δεν υπάρχει στον στόλο της εταιρίας... 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!


*ΩΡΙΩΝ , αυτό είναι το HECTOR του Λυμπουσάκη που συμμετείχε στην* *επιχείρηση "COLOSSUS".*

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

@Proussos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, η φωτογραφία σου απαντάει πλήρως στο ερώτημα μου!

Να σαι καλά!

Απορρώ μόνο γιατι δεν υπάρχει το σκάφος αυτο στην λίστα με τον υπόλοιπο στόλο του Λυμπουσάκη;

----------


## pantelis2009

Αργά αλλά σταθερά το Colossus πλησιάζει. Αν το πρωΐ το προλάβω μπορεί να βγάλω καμιά φωτο :Wink: . 

COLOSSUS 11 22-11-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Την έχει αράξει ανοικτά απο τη Σουβάλα. Γιατί άραγε??

COLOSSUS 12 23-11-2010.jpg

----------


## Leo

Γιατί έφθασε αργά (λίγο μετά τα μεσάνυχτα), για να πάει στο Πέραμα ρυμουλκούμενο νύχτα ήταν μάλλον δύσκολο. Παράλληλα φούσκωσε ο νοτιάς και καπάκι από τις 06.00 η απεργία της ακτοπλοΐας και των ρυμουλκών, το αναγκάζουν να μείνει στα υπήνεμα της Αίγινας μέχρι αύριο το πρωί.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Leo :Wink: .

----------


## Leo

Ξεκίνησαν ρυμουλκό και ρυμουλκούμενο από την ράδα στην Αίγινα με προορισμό τη δεξαμενή στο Πέραμα.

----------


## dxeno

To πλοιο στη δεξαμενη.
Το πλωριο προπελακι δειχνει να μην εχει ζημια (φιλε Αποστολε)
οποτε και μαλλον την γλυτωνει. (και το κοστος αλλαγης επισης)
Τις φωτογραφιες τις ανεβασα και στο marinetraffic.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## hayabusa

*εντυπωσιακές 
*

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού έφτασε αργά στις 22/11 κοντά στην Αίγινα και υπήρχε και η απεργία της ακτοπλοΐας, απάγκιασε εκεί και σήμερα το πρωΐ συνοδεία 3 ρυμουλκών της εταιρείας Λεμπουσάκη, ξεκίνησε για την μεγάλη δεξαμενή Περάματος. 
Στις 10.30 ήδη είχε περάσει την Ψυτάλλεια. Η κίνηση στη δίαυλο ήταν μεγάλη αλλά όλα πήγαν καλά.
Φωτο λοιπόν χαρισμένες σε polykas, Roi Baudoin, Ιθάκη, Κάρολος, vinman, T.S.S APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, CORFU, Thanasis 89, costaser, Trakman, Appia_1978, DeepBlue, laz94, nkr, IONIAN STAR, Joyrider, Tasos@@@, leo85 και σε όσους δεν με θεωρούν υπερβολικό και χωρίς κατανόηση για τους φίλους αναγνώστες :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Sad: . 


COLOSSUS 15 24-11-2010 copy.jpg

COLOSSUS 16 24-11-2010 copy.jpg

COLOSSUS 17 24-11-2010 copy.jpg

COLOSSUS 19 24-11-2010 copy.jpg

COLOSSUS 23 24-11-2010 copy.jpg
Συνεχίζετε....

----------


## ιθακη

> Αφού έφτασε αργά στις 22/11 κοντά στην Αίγινα και υπήρχε και η απεργία της ακτοπλοΐας, απάγκιασε εκεί και σήμερα το πρωΐ συνοδεία 3 ρυμουλκών της εταιρείας Λεμπουσάκη, ξεκίνησε για την μεγάλη δεξαμενή Περάματος. 
> Στις 10.30 ήδη είχε περάσει την Ψυτάλλεια. Η κίνηση στη δίαυλο ήταν μεγάλη αλλά όλα πήγαν καλά.
> Φωτο λοιπόν χαρισμένες σε polykas, Roi Baudoin, Ιθάκη, Κάρολος, vinman, T.S.S APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, CORFU, Thanasis 89, costaser, Trakman, Appia_1978, DeepBlue, laz94, nkr, IONIAN STAR, Joyrider, Tasos@@@ και σε όσους δεν με θεωρούν υπερβολικό και χωρίς κατανόηση για τους φίλους αναγνώστες. 
> 
> 
> COLOSSUS 15 24-11-2010 copy.jpg
> 
> COLOSSUS 16 24-11-2010 copy.jpg
> 
> ...


μου αρεσει που το fore peak κατα τα αλλα το ονομαζουν πλωρια δεξαμενη ζυγοσταθμησεις....εμενα μου ταιριαζει ποιο πολυ το πλωριο στεγαλο συγκρουσης
Ευχαριστω πολυ Παντελη για την αφιερωση

----------


## CORFU

ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ περιμενω και αλλεs και πανω απο την δεξαμενη :Wink:  ξερειs εσυ :Very Happy:

----------


## MASTEF

παιδια, οπως ειδα την πλωρη του κολωσσου πανω στην δεξαμενη με τα κιαλια απο το πλοιο που ειμαι εμεινα αφωνος... μπαλα πουθενα...... κριμα το πλοιο!!!:-?

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και τη συνέχεια, ενώ το Colossus την ώρα που πλησιάζουν στη δεξαμενή βοηθά στη μανούβρα. 
Χαρισμένες σε όσους φίλους προαναφέρω. :Wink: :lol:

COLOSSUS 25 24-11-2010 copy.jpg

COLOSSUS 27 24-11-2010 copy.jpg

COLOSSUS 28 24-11-2010 copy.jpg

COLOSSUS 29 24-11-2010 copy.jpg

COLOSSUS 30 24-11-2010 copy.jpg

----------


## Leo

Οι φωτογραφίες και τα σχόλια γαι την μετακίνηση του πλοίου μέχρι την δεξαμενή μεταφέρθηκαν εδώ όπου και συνεχίζεται η συζήτηση μέχρι να αποκατασταθούν οι ζημιές και να γυρίσει γερό πίσω στο θέμα του πλοίου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ο.Κ φίλε LEO. Επειδή δεν είχε μπει στη δεξαμενή γι'αυτό ανέβασα τις φωτο στο θέμα του. Τώρα εδώ :Wink:

----------


## polykas

_Yπέροχες και μοναδικές οι φωτογραφίες σου φίλε Παντελή σε ΟΛΑ τα θέματα του Ναυτιλία.Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ, που καθημερινά μας προσφέρεις και μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας το όμορφο σου αρχείο._ _Να είσαι καλά..._

----------


## pantelis2009

ευχαριστώ φίλε Γιώργο για τα καλά σου λόγια, ότι μπορώ κάνω. 
Αύριο η συνέχεια :Wink: .

----------


## costaser

*Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε παντελή για την άμεση ανταπόκριση.*

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δόυμε μερικές ακόμη απο χθές. Προσέξτε πως τραβάνε τα ρυμουλκά κοντά στη δεξαμενή για να το γυρίσουν, αλλά και τη βοήθεια που τους δίνει το ίδιο το πλοίο. 
Χαρισμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω, το Νικόλα (για τις ωραίες του φωτο και αφιερώσεις) και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink:  :Razz: .

COLOSSUS 32 24-11-2010 copy.jpg

COLOSSUS 33 24-11-2010 copy.jpg

COLOSSUS 36 24-11-2010 copy.jpg

COLOSSUS 40 24-11-2010 copy.jpg

COLOSSUS 45 24-11-2010 copy.jpg

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Αφού έφτασε αργά στις 22/11 κοντά στην Αίγινα και υπήρχε και η απεργία της ακτοπλοΐας, απάγκιασε εκεί και σήμερα το πρωΐ συνοδεία 3 ρυμουλκών της εταιρείας Λεμπουσάκη, ξεκίνησε για την μεγάλη δεξαμενή Περάματος. 
> Στις 10.30 ήδη είχε περάσει την Ψυτάλλεια. Η κίνηση στη δίαυλο ήταν μεγάλη αλλά όλα πήγαν καλά.
> Φωτο λοιπόν χαρισμένες σε polykas, Roi Baudoin, Ιθάκη, Κάρολος, vinman, T.S.S APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, CORFU, Thanasis 89, costaser, Trakman, Appia_1978, DeepBlue, laz94, nkr, IONIAN STAR, Joyrider, Tasos@@@, leo85 και σε όσους δεν με θεωρούν υπερβολικό και χωρίς κατανόηση για τους φίλους αναγνώστες. 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 116647
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 116648
> 
> ...



Φίλε Παντελή πολύ ωραίες φωτό οι οποίες δείχνουν και κάτι άλλο όμως...Την ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ στα Ιαπωνέζικα πλοία!!Αν είχε τέτοιο ατύχημα πλοίο κατασκευής από άλλη χώρα και πιο σύγχρονο η πλώρη θα είχε φτάσει πρύμα!!

----------


## van62

Τελικα αξιωθηκε καποιο ΥΕΝ, καποια εταιρεια να βγαλουν καποιο πορισμα για το λογο που το Νησι ....επεσε πανω στο πλοιο τους??????????
Η μηπως χρειαζεται περισσοτερη διερευνηση ενα τετοιο πολυπλοκο ατυχημα και θα παρει μερικα χρονια η διερευνηση του????Θα ηθελα την ανακοινωση του ΥΕΝ σχετικα με τα αιτια του ατυχηματος, την STCW, ωρες αναπαυσης εργασιας και εκεινα τα φυλλαδια του...κ...υ που συμπληρωνουν για τις ωρες εργασιας αναπαυσης και ελεγχονται και απο τα ΑΡΜΟΔΙΑ ΟΡΓΑΝΑ?????????????

----------


## gasim

...γιατί, μήπως διατάχτηκε καμία έρευνα και δεν το μάθαμε?  Δυστυχώς, στη χώρα μας το Κράτος αναλίσκεται με το να πουλάει πατατάκια στο δρόμο...

Αν είμασταν πραγματικό κράτος (π.χ. Ευρώπη, Αμερική), θα είχε σπεύσει το λιμενικό, και το αντίστοιχο National Transportation Safety Board, θα είχαν ήδη 'κατασχέσει' τα όργανα του σκάφους, τα φύλλα πορείας, τα φύλλα συντήρησης, θα είχαν ήδη ανακρίνει όλους τους μάρτυρες, και θα ήταν παρόντες στη δεξαμενή να καταγράψουν ακριβώς την έκταση της ζημιάς καθώς και να ταυτοποιήσουν τα ευρήματα με τις μαρτυρίες.

Όμως δεν είδα τίποτε (εκτός κι αν γίνεται και μας το κρατάνε για έκπληξη!).  Κι ας έχουμε τους περισσότερους -αναλογικά- δημοσίους υπαλλήλους στη χώρα μας.  Για να κολλάνε χαρτόσημα, να ζεσταίνουν καρέκλες, να τραβάνε κι απο πάνω απεργίες.

----------


## hayabusa

*εύγε Παντελή, εξαιρετικός όπως πάντα.*

----------


## basilis.m

παντελη περιμενουμε φωτο απο τη δεξαμενη για να δουμε την εκταση της ζημιας! ανεβασε και καποιος φιλος αλλα περιμενουμε τη δικη σου ανταποκριση

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> ...γιατί, μήπως διατάχτηκε καμία έρευνα και δεν το μάθαμε?


Σύμφωνα με το δελτίο τύπου εδώ έγινε προανάκριση από το λιμεναρχείο Λευκάδας.

Σύμφωνα με τη SOLAS (κανονισμός Ι/21) και τη MARPOL (άρθρα 8 και 12) η σημαία είναι υποχρεωμένη να διεξάγει έρευνα και στα σοβαρά ατυχήματα μέσα σε έξι μήνες να υποβάλει στον IMO τα πρώτα στοιχεία (στο παράρτημα 1 της MSC/Circ.953 MEPC/Circ.372) και στο τέλος της έρευνας οι αναφορές των παρατημάτων 2 και 3 της παραρτημάτων της MSC/Circ.953 MEPC/Circ.372 και σε κάθε ατύχημα αν υπάρχουν "σημαντικά μαθήματα" από το ατύχημα να υποβληθέι όλόκληρο το πόρισμα. Την MSC/Circ.953 MEPC/Circ.372 μπορέιτε να τη δείτε στο συνημμένο αρχείο.

Οπότε πρέπει να περτιμένουμε τι θα βγάλουν οι αρχές της Μάλτας μια και το βαπόρι έχει σημαία Μάλτας. Ελπίζω η Μάλτα να ακολουθεί την πρακτική της Βρετανίας και άλλων κρατών να βγάζει τα πορίσματα στο ίντερνετ ώστε να έιναι διαθέσιμα στη ναυτιλιακή κοινότητα.

----------


## Natsios

> ...γιατί, μήπως διατάχτηκε καμία έρευνα και δεν το μάθαμε? Δυστυχώς, στη χώρα μας το Κράτος αναλίσκεται με το να πουλάει πατατάκια στο δρόμο...
> 
> Αν είμασταν πραγματικό κράτος (π.χ. Ευρώπη, Αμερική), θα είχε σπεύσει το λιμενικό, και το αντίστοιχο National Transportation Safety Board, θα είχαν ήδη 'κατασχέσει' τα όργανα του σκάφους, τα φύλλα πορείας, τα φύλλα συντήρησης, θα είχαν ήδη ανακρίνει όλους τους μάρτυρες, και θα ήταν παρόντες στη δεξαμενή να καταγράψουν ακριβώς την έκταση της ζημιάς καθώς και να ταυτοποιήσουν τα ευρήματα με τις μαρτυρίες.
> 
> Όμως δεν είδα τίποτε (εκτός κι αν γίνεται και μας το κρατάνε για έκπληξη!). Κι ας έχουμε τους περισσότερους -αναλογικά- δημοσίους υπαλλήλους στη χώρα μας. Για να κολλάνε χαρτόσημα, να ζεσταίνουν καρέκλες, να τραβάνε κι απο πάνω απεργίες.


Και εσεις που ξερετει ρε παιδια ποιος εχει μπει και ποιος δεν εχει μπει στο πλοιο και τι επιθεωρησεις η ανακρίσεις γίνανε και απο ποιους? Εκτως και αν συμμετεχετε κάπου η μιλατε εκ των εσω οποτε καλο θα ηταν να μας πειτε και εμας να ξερουμε

----------


## pantelis2009

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι θα βγούν στην επιφάνια, αυτά που θέλουν να βγούν. Κάποιος θα πάρει την ευθύνη και όλα θα τελειώσουν. Κάποιος φίλος είπε ότι το πλοίο θα ανέβαινε στη δεξαμενή μόνο για εκτίμηση και οι εργασίες θα ξεκινούσαν σε 15 μέρες. Λάθος. Οι εργασίες ξεκίνησαν ήδη και τα οξυγόνα έχουν πάρει φωτιά. Εγώ πάντως περίμενα πολύ μεγαλύτερη ζημιά. Όντως το πλοίο βγήκε *COLOSSUS* στο crass test που το υποβάλανε. 
Ευχαριστώ όλους τους φίλους για τα καλά τους λόγια και θα ακολουθήσουν σημερινές φωτο φωτο απο τη δεξαμενή :Wink: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Πιστεύω σε 10-15 μέρες, ανάλογα βέβαια και πως θα δουλεύουν τα συνεργεία, όλα να έχουν τελειώσει και το *COLOSSUS* να βγεί πάλι ετοιμοπόλεμο για δουλειά. 
Χαρισμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

----------


## trelaras

> Πιστεύω σε 10-15 μέρες, ανάλογα βέβαια και πως θα δουλεύουν τα συνεργεία, όλα να έχουν τελειώσει και το *COLOSSUS* να βγεί πάλι ετοιμοπόλεμο για δουλειά. 
> Χαρισμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


Οπως παντα καταπληκτικος ο Παντελης!!!
του αλλαξαν τα φωτα ρε παιδια ομως....

----------


## basilis.m

σαν φυσαρμονικα διπλωσανε τα σιδερα! γερο τελικα το βουνο της λευκαδας :Razz: 
ευχαριστουμε παντελη

----------


## giorgos_249

*Το bow visor θέλει και αυτό αλλαγή; Λογικά τώρα που δίπλωσε δεν θα πρέπει να ανοίγει. Κάτι τέτοιο είχε συμβεί παλιά και στο Καρυστάκι που είχε πέσει στο τσιμεντόπλοιο της Ραφήνας και είχε στραπατσαριστεί το visor και δεν άνοιγε μετά και τους βγάλανε από ανεμόσκαλα.*

----------


## Giovanaut

Ευχαριστουμε τον πιστο ανταποκριτη των δεξαμενισμων Παντελη, κι ελπιζω να το δουμε πολυ συντομα και παλι να ταξιδευει...!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάμε να δούμε και τη συνέχεια, απ' εξω απο τη δεξαμενή, αλλά και πως φαινόταν όταν ανέβηκα επάνω σε αυτή.
Xαρισμένες σε polykas, Roi Baudoin, Ιθάκη, Κάρολος, vinman, T.S.S APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, CORFU, Thanasis 89, costaser, Trakman, Appia_1978, DeepBlue, laz94, nkr, IONIAN STAR, Joyrider, Tasos@@@, leo85, hayabusa, BULKERMAN, Giovanaut, giorgos_249, basilis.m και όσους φίλους παρακολουθούν το θέμα :Wink: .

----------


## hayabusa

ευγε Παντελή, πολύ ωραίες. εγώ με την υποψία ότι μπορεί να μην μπορέσω να μπω δεν πήγα τελικά αλλά δεν πειράζει.  :Wink:

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Εξαιρετικες οι φοτο σου φιλε,ευχαριστω πολυ..!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Giovanaut

Ενα ακομη ευχαριστω στον φιλο Παντελη...!!!

----------


## SEA_PILOT

> Πάμε να δούμε και τη συνέχεια, απ' εξω απο τη δεξαμενή, αλλά και πως φαινόταν όταν ανέβηκα επάνω σε αυτή.
> Xαρισμένες σε polykas, Roi Baudoin, Ιθάκη, Κάρολος, vinman, T.S.S APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, CORFU, Thanasis 89, costaser, Trakman, Appia_1978, DeepBlue, laz94, nkr, IONIAN STAR, Joyrider, Tasos@@@, leo85, hayabusa, BULKERMAN, Giovanaut, giorgos_249, basilis.m και όσους φίλους παρακολουθούν το θέμα.


ΦΟΒΕΡΟ 'ΤΡΑΚΟ' - ΤΥΧΕΡΟΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΤΥΧΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ.
ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΕΣ ΦΩΤ/ΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΝΟΥΝΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΩΝ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΩΝ!

----------


## Apostolos

Πραγματικά φέρνοντας στην μνήμη ανάλογες "στούκες" σήμερα που το επισκευθηκα στο Πέραμα είδα ότι η ζημιά είναι πολύ μικρότερη απο την αναμενόμενη! Νομίζω ότι αν η εταιρία κινήσει τις διαδικασίες και δεν περιμένει την ασφάλεια, σε 10 μέρες θα είναι έτοιμο το πλοίο πάλι!
Δεν ειμαι σήγουρος αλλα τουλάχιστο το δύσκολο σημείο του bow thruster δεν πειράχθηκε. Δέν γνωρίζω για τον μηχανισμό του όπου ειναι και ιδιαίτερα ακριβός για να αντικατασταθεί

----------


## zamas

*Xθεσινες φωτογραφιες του Colossus στο Περαμα* (30/11/2010)

----------


## proussos

*Μάλλον το πλοίο μετονομάστηκε σε GEORGE ZAIMIS...*
*Έλεος πια με τις αποκλειστικότητες ρε καλλιτέχνες !*

----------


## Ergis

η κλοπη ειναι το μονο ευκολο σε τετοιες φωτογραφιες.
δεν λεω,να βαζουμε το ονομα μας αλλα πιο διακριτικα βρε παιδια.
να καταλαβαινουμε που βρισκεται το πλοιο στην φωτογραφια....

ειμαστε εκτος θεματος βεβαια.....

----------


## hayabusa

και πες πως την παίρνει κάποιος. τι έγινε; πώς πιστεύεις ότι θα μπορέσει να την εκμεταλλευθεί σε μια ανάλυση 1024*768 (και ίσως να λέω και πολύ); 

Και στην τελική δεν νομίζω να μιλάμε για κάποιον επαγγελματία που χάνει λεφτά...

----------


## renion

> *Μάλλον το πλοίο μετονομάστηκε σε GEORGE ZAIMIS...*
> *Έλεος πια με τις αποκλειστικότητες ρε καλλιτέχνες !*


:razz::razz:

με την πρωτη ματια, νομισα και εγω το ιδιο ακριβως....

----------


## gasim

Nα μη ζηλέψει μόνο ο Παντελής...

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν ζηλεύω φίλε μου, εμένα όπως είδες ήταν διακριτικά :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## hayabusa

εγώ θα ήθελα να καταθέσω μια τελευταία άποψη επί του θέματος αυτού απλά προς πληροφόρηση σας. 

αν φοβάστε ότι μπορεί να σας κλεψουν τις φωτογραφίες σας τότε καλύτερα μην τις ανεβάζετε. αν και είναι κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη είναι ελάχιστοι αυτοί που πραγματικά ανεβάζουν αξιόλογες φωτογραφίες δεν νομίζω ότι κάποιος που θέλει να τις "κλέψει" και να βγάλει λεφτά θα δυσκολευτεί πολύ να αφαιρέσει τα ονομάτά σας. Καλώς ή κακώς για κάποιον που έχει μια στοιχειώση γνώση του photoshop αυτό είναι 5 λεπτά υπόθεση. 

Και για να σας το πω και λίγο διαφορετικά. Ρίξτε μια ματιά στα θαλασσινά τοπία ας πούμε, κατά καιρούς βλέπουμε πραγματικά απίστευτες φωτογραφίες, που θα έκαναν πολλούς  επαγγελματίες φωτογράφους να ξαναπιάσουν διάβασμα. 

Για σκεφτείτε λοιπόν, θα μπορούσαμε άραγε να απολαμβάνουμε αυτές τις εικόνες αν (ενδεικτικά αναφέρω ονόματα) ο Trakman, o vinman ή ο Κάρολος έβαζαν μεσα στη μέση τα ονόματα τους; 

Εν κατακλείδι νομίζω δύο πράγματα είναι που πρέπει να κρατήσουμε:
1) να ξεφύγουμε από αυτό το νοσηρό σύνδρομο καταδίωξης που μας διακατέχει 
και 
2) να πάψουν ορισμένοι να νομίζουν πως ξαφνικά επειδή πήγαν και μια πήραν μια ψηφιακή έγιναν αυτόματα και οι υπέρ-φωτογράφοι που πρέπει εκτός των άλλων να προστατέψουν και τα πνευματικά τους δικαιώματα μοστράρωντας μια στάμπα όσο η μισή φωτογραφία σε κάθε καρέ.

Αυτά τα λίγα από εδώ, με την διαβεβαίωση ότι δεν ήθελα να θίξω κανέναν με τα γραφόμενα μου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους. Η πρόοδο των εργασιών αντικατάστασης των ζημιών συνεχίζετε. Σημερινές φωτο χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους :Wink: . 

COLOSSUS 76.jpg

COLOSSUS 78.jpg

COLOSSUS 81.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ζημια τυπου ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ απο οτι βλεπω.

----------


## captain Stratis

Περιεργο ατυχημα !!! Μεγαλο σοκ για τους οδηγους αλλα και για το πληρωμα που ξεκουραζοταν, και εφιαλτης για αυτους που ειχαν βαρδια. Απαραδεκτο αν ειναι αληθεια οτι τους πηρε ο υπνος. :Sad:

----------


## Giovanaut

Με το προπελακι τελικα, ολα ΟΚ...???

----------


## τοξοτης

Δύο είναι τα καταπληκτικά πράγματα εδώ.

Το ένα ότι απο 17/11 έως 3/12/2010 γέμισαν 15 σελίδες με φωτογραφίες αναφορές και υποθέσεις (μέχρι ότι μπορεί να τους πήρε ο ύπνος εγράφει).
Το άλλο οι φανταστικές φωτογραφίες του *pantelis 2009*

----------


## karystos

Φίλε μου όταν λες "μέχρι και να "τους" πήρε ο ύπνος" ποιούς εννοείς; Επειδή στη γέφυρα δεν ήσαν και τόσοι πολλοί. Από την άλλη, πως μπορεί ένα πλοίο να έπεσε πάνω σε ένα νησί ακολουθώντας επί μισή ώρα λάθος πορεία; Η πραγματικότητα δεν είναι πάντα ευχάριστη, αλλά με το να κρυβόμαστε δε βγαίνει τίποτα.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Δύο είναι τα καταπληκτικά πράγματα εδώ.
> 
> Το ένα ότι απο 17/11 έως 3/12/2010 γέμισαν 15 σελίδες με φωτογραφίες αναφορές και υποθέσεις (μέχρι ότι μπορεί να τους πήρε ο ύπνος εγράφει).
> Το άλλο οι φανταστικές φωτογραφίες του *pantelis 2009*


Ορισμένες φορές τα πράγματα είναι επικίνδυνα όταν τραβάς τέτοια και οι φωτο στου καθενός τα μάτια είναι διαφορετικές. Γι' αυτό πρέπει να προσέχουμε τι τραβάμε και τι ανεβάζουμε. Και γω τώρα τελευταία μου έμαθαν αρκετά πράγματα οι υπεύθυνοι του Nautilia και θέλω να μάθω και άλλα. Γι' αυτό πάντα προσοχή, γιατί ο καθένας το βλέπει όπως τον συμφέρει ή όπως θέλει να το δει.
Πάντως ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Φίλε μου όταν λες "μέχρι και να "τους" πήρε ο ύπνος" ποιούς εννοείς; Επειδή στη γέφυρα δεν ήσαν και τόσοι πολλοί. Από την άλλη, πως μπορεί ένα πλοίο να έπεσε πάνω σε ένα νησί ακολουθώντας επί μισή ώρα λάθος πορεία; Η πραγματικότητα δεν είναι πάντα ευχάριστη, αλλά με το να κρυβόμαστε δε βγαίνει τίποτα.


 
Το ότι < ίσως τους πήρε ο ύπνος > δε το έγραψα εγώ. Απλά ανέφερα ότι κάπου παραπάνω εγράφει σαν υπόθεση/σενάριο.
Τώρα για το πως και γιατί  έπεσε στα βράχια ή  γιατί είχε λάθος πορεία δε μπορώ να σου απαντήσω γιατί δεν είμαι ειδικός.

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Οριστε μια ακομη φοτο του πλοιου.Χαρισμενη σε ολους τους φιλους !!!!  :Cool: 
IMG_2445.JPG

----------


## Apostolos

Αυτά τα υδατογραφήματα έχουν γίνει πλέον τις μόδας!!!!
Νομίζω ότι πλέον θα πρέπει να συνεχίσουμε στο κυρίως θέμα του πλοίου αφού πλέον μιλάμε για την επισκευή και όχι για το ατύχημα καθ' αυτό

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Αυτά τα υδατογραφήματα έχουν γίνει πλέον τις μόδας!!!!
> Νομίζω ότι πλέον θα πρέπει να συνεχίσουμε στο κυρίως θέμα του πλοίου αφού πλέον μιλάμε για την επισκευή και όχι για το ατύχημα καθ' αυτό


Iσως ο ποιητης θελει να μας δειξει τον ντοκο οπου και  μετασκευαστηκε το αγαπημενο του πλοιο πριν 7 χρονια.

----------


## zamas

> *Μάλλον το πλοίο μετονομάστηκε σε GEORGE ZAIMIS...*
> *Έλεος πια με τις αποκλειστικότητες ρε καλλιτέχνες !*


1ον... Oπως βλεπεις οι φωτογραφιες δεν φαινονται αλλα ειναι αρχεια ανεβασμενα (Συνημένες Εικόνες). Οποιος θελει της βλεπει  :Smile: 

 2ον... Δεν θα το ηθελα καθολου να μετονομαζοταν το πλοιο μετα απο το......  :Smile: 

3ον... δεν ειμαι καλλιτεχνης  :Smile:

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλημέρα σε όλους τους φίλους. Στο λαβωμένο Colossus η πρόοδο των εργασιών αντικατάστασης των ζημιών συνεχίζετε με γοργούς ρυθμούς. Σημερινές φωτο χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους :Very Happy: .

COLOSSUS 85.jpg

COLOSSUS 89.jpg

COLOSSUS 91.jpg

----------


## renion

Αψογος - οπως παντα ο παντελης - και χωρις υπογραφες!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν μπορείτε να πείτε. Αν και λαβωμένος ο Colossus, λάμπη στον πρωϊνό ήλιο. ¶ντε και γρήγορα να είσαι κοντά μας :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Leonardos.B

Το καλό με τον Παντελή,είναι οτι βγάζει τέλειες φωτογραφίες.
Το κακό ,είναι οτι δεν μπορώ να του μοιάσω :Surprised: ops: (μιλάω για τις φωτογραφίες ε ε :Very Happy: )

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Leonardos.B υπάρχουν πολλοί που είναι καλύτερη απο μένα κατά χιλιάδες φορές (π.χ vinman, Trakman............) :Surprised: ops:.
Ευχαριστώ πάντως για τα καλά σου λόγια. :Wink:

----------


## costaser

> Φίλε Leonardos.B υπάρχουν πολλοί που είναι καλύτερη απο μένα κατά χιλιάδες φορές (π.χ vinman, Trakman............)ops:.
> Ευχαριστώ πάντως για τα καλά σου λόγια.


Οι φωτογραφίες σου φίλε Παντελή έχουν μεγάλη αξία ειδικά για εμένα και αυτό διότι είσαι απο τους λίγους αν όχι ο μόνος που μας δίνει την ευκαιρία να δούμε τι συμβαίνει στις ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικές ζώνες και όχι μόνο.

----------


## basilis.m

> Οι φωτογραφίες σου φίλε Παντελή έχουν μεγάλη αξία ειδικά για εμένα και αυτό διότι είσαι απο τους λίγους αν όχι ο μόνος που μας δίνει την ευκαιρία να δούμε τι συμβαίνει στις ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικές ζώνες και όχι μόνο.


ναι το σωστο να λεγεται! μονος σου κρατας το θεμα των δεξαμενισμων και σ'ευχαριστουμε

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε basilis.m κατ' αρχάς δεν είμαστε στο θέμα των δεξαμενισμών, κατα δεύτερον υπάρχουν πολλά μεγάλα ονόματα του Nautilia.gr όπως π.χ polykas, Leo, Apostolos και πολλοί άλλοι που έχουν ανεβάσει το θέμα πολύ ψηλά. Απλά εγώ, τώρα έχω πάρα πολύυυυυυυυ χρόνο και γι' αυτό με βλέπετε συνέχεια. :Wink:

----------


## rousok

> Με το προπελακι τελικα, ολα ΟΚ...???


 Από πληροφορίες έμαθα ότι το προπελάκι δεν τη γλίτωσε και ας φαίνεται σε μερικές φωτογραφίες ότι έμεινε ανέπαφο :-(

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε σημερινές φωτο απο την εξέληξη των εργασιών. Το visor επανατοποθετήθηκε και σιγά-σιγά αρχίζουν να κλείνουν το κομμάτι της πλώρης απο κάτω του. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του θέματος :Wink: .

COLOSSUS 93.jpg

COLOSSUS 94.jpg

COLOSSUS 96.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το καλό με τον Παντελή,είναι οτι βγάζει τέλειες φωτογραφίες.
> Το κακό ,είναι οτι δεν μπορώ να του μοιάσωops: (μιλάω για τις φωτογραφίες ε ε)


 
<Μάστορας χωρίς τα κατάλληλα υλικά δε γίνεται.>
Έτσι και φωτογραφία καλή χωρίς τον κατάλληλο μάστορα (Pantelis) και το κατάλληλο υλικό (φωτ/κή μηχανή) δε βγαίνει.

Νάσαι καλά Παντελή να μας δείχνεις τις ωραίες σου φωτογραφίες.

----------


## Apostolos

Αυτό που μου αρέσει ειναι ότι προσπαθούν να διατηρήσουν το visor του πλοίου. Παλαιότερα θα τα είχαν κολήσει ολα μαζι στο κουτουρου. Φαίνετε όμως ότι η πλοιοκτήτρια θέλει τον εξοπλιστμό του πλοίου σε άριστη κατάσταση. Ενα ρο/ρο ίσως χρειαστεί το visor στο εξωτερικό

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε τις εξελήξεις στο Colossus σε χθεσινές φωτο. Όπως βλέπετε οι κολλήσεις προχωρούν μέσα-έξω με γοργούς ρυθμούς, σχεδόν κοντεύουν να τελειώσουν. Μένει το κομμάτι του βολβού που έχω ακούσει ότι ετοιμάζετε στο Πέραμα και πιστεύω ότι θα έλθει μονοκόμματο και θα κολληθεί αφου ο Colossus βγεί πάλι στη δεξαμενή.
Χαρισμένες σε όσους φίλους προαναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

COLOSSUS 98 13-12-2010.jpg

COLOSSUS 99.jpg

COLOSSUS 100.jpg

COLOSSUS 101.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

_Παρακαλείτε το πλοίο που έχασε την μπάλα του στης Λευκάδα όπως προσέλθει στην μεγάλη δεξαμενη του Περάματος να παραλάβει την καινούργια του!!!!_

bulbus.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτό πλέον λέγετε άσκηση ακριβείας για τους χειριστές της δεξαμενής και τα ρυμουλκά :Wink: . Τα βάσανα τους σε λίγες μέρες θα έχουν τελειώσει.  :Razz:

----------


## costaser

Δηλαδή θα έρθει να κολήσει το πλοίο πάνω και έπειτα θα γίνουν οι συγκολήσεις ή το πλοίο θα ανέβει δεξαμενή και ο βολβός θα πάει στη θέση του με κάποιο γερανό;

----------


## hayabusa

ωραία φωτογραφία και ασυνήθιστη. μετά από λίγο παρατήρησα και τον Σταυρό εκεί μπροστά.

----------


## Apostolos

Πραγματικά ήταν κάτι όμορφο που είδα... Σαν να πήρε το βάπτισμα του, για καλη τύχη...
Του το ευχόμαστε μέσα απο την καρδιά μας

----------


## basilis.m

επειδη δεν καταλαβα
η δεξαμενη θα βυθιστει και μαζι της και ο βολβος και θα ερθει το βαπορι απο πανω?

----------


## Apostolos

Λογικά κάπως έτσι... Αν έχω ώρα το πρωί ίσως περάσω μια βόλτα να δω.

----------


## sylver23

Απόστολε είναι '' διαφορετικού τύπου'' (εαν μπορώ να το πω έτσι) βολβός απο τον προηγούμενο?

----------


## mike_rodos

> Απόστολε είναι '' διαφορετικού τύπου'' (εαν μπορώ να το πω έτσι) βολβός απο τον προηγούμενο?


O προηγούμενος βολβός του..!

----------


## sylver23

> Λογικά κάπως έτσι... Αν έχω ώρα το πρωί ίσως περάσω μια βόλτα να δω.


Ευχαριστώ mike!

----------


## Apostolos

> Απόστολε είναι '' διαφορετικού τύπου'' (εαν μπορώ να το πω έτσι) βολβός απο τον προηγούμενο?


Όχι, ίσως μας μπερδεύει που ειναι μόνος του χωρίς το σκάφος, αλλα ειναι όμοιος με τον παλαιότερο. Μια κατασκευή διαφορερική θα ήταν τρομακτικά επικίνδυνη για την υδροδυναμική του σκάφους (που οι φίλοι μας οι Ιαπωνέζοι έχουν βελτιώσει τρομερα)
Το μόνο καλό ειναι ότι με αυτόν το συμβάν έγινε και ολοκληρωτική επανακατασκευή του Fore Peak και πιθανων του Νο1 double Bottom tank που ιδιαίτερα το πρώτο παρουσιάζει έντονα σημάδια διάβρωσης μετα απο τα 15-20 χρόνια ζωής του πλοίου (λίγο black humor δεν λεω!)
Ισως η φώτο να μήν ειναι ιδιαίτερα καλή αλλα βλέπουμε την ομοιότητα 
bow.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Με το καλο λοιπον....!!!!

----------


## Leo

Single up, πρόσδεση ρ/κ και πάμε να φορέσουμε την καινούργια μπάλα.
Πρέπει να είναι τώρα στη δεξαμενή.
Παντελή η συνέχεια.... σε σένα!

DSCN7658colossus.JPG

----------


## renion

Χρειαζεται να προσθεσω σε αυτο το σημειο μια αποψη...

Σαν νεο μελος, δεν ειχα ποτε τη χαρα να παρακολουθησω απο τοσο κοντα, τη διαδικασια επισκευης ενος βαποριου.

Με τη βοηθεια σας, και αφθονο ματι ειχα απο τις φωτογραφιες, αλλα και γνωση για τη διαδικασια (αν και ασχετος με τη ναυτιλια - επαγγελματικα).

Μπραβο παιδια!

----------


## pantelis2009

Εγώ είδα καλό καιρό και λέω θα πάνε πολλοί, είχα και αρκετές δουλειές και δεν πέρασα Πέραμα. Έτσι αρκεστείτε με δύο απο την Κυνόσουρα την ώρα που ή δεξαμενή δεν έχει ξενερίσει και ίσως αύριο πεταχτώ :Wink: . 
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους.

COLOSSUS 102 18-12-2010.jpg

COLOSSUS 104.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

(Σόρυ για την ποιότητα της εικόνας). Απογευματινή λήψη γύρω στις 17:00. Ο βολβός μάλλον μπήκε!!

----------


## Apostolos

Μεγια!!! Αντε και με τα 24 μίλια/ω ξανα!!!

bow.jpg

Ας σημειώσουμε ότι οι εργασίες κρατάνε μέχρι αργά κάτι που δίχνει ότι σύντομα το πλοίο θα ειναι έτοιμο! Η εταιρια Βουδούρη έχει αναλάβει το όλο project με μεγάλη επιτυχία μπορώ να πώ!!! Η ποιότητα είναι καταπληκτική!

----------


## Leo

Συμφωνώ με τον Απόστολο όσον αφορά τη ποιότητα των εργασιών που παρακολουθούμε εδώ αλλά και από κατ ιδίαν επισκέψεις. Η ταχύτητα της αποπεράτωσης των εργασιών ήταν επίσης αξιοσημείωτη. Όταν βλέπεις δεξαμενισμούς και εργασίες σ/κ,  σημαίνει ότι το πλοίο έχει υποχρεώσεις που τρέχουν και δεν μπορεί να περιμένουν. 

Νομίζω ότι κάπου εδώ το θέμα αυτό κλείνει, αν χρειαστεί να δούμε μερικές φωτογραφίες από τον δεύτερο δεξαμενισμό του θα το δούμε στο ανάλογο θέμα και μετά τον αποδεξαμενισμό θα γυρίσουμε στο θέμα του πλοίου. Ευχαριστούμε όλους για την συμμετοχή σας και την προσεκτική προσέγγιση αυτού του ατυχήματος και να ευχηθούμε να μην υπάρξει άλλο όχι μόνο για αυτό το πλοίο αλλά για κανένα στο μέλλον. 

Θα γυρίσουμε πάλι εδώ όταν δημοσιευτούν τα πορίσματα από την διερεύνηση των αιτίων του ατυχήνατος για να τα σχολιάσουμε.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως είπαν και οι φίλοι πιο πάνω, οργασμός εργασιών σήμερα Κυριακή για να τελειώσει η επισκευή του πλοίου. Πολλοί τεχνήτες κολλούσαν σε διάφορα σημεία, ενώ ένα φορτηγό ήταν μέσα στη δεξαμενή για να πάρει τη βάση που επάνω της είχαν ετοιμάσει το βολβό. Κάποια στιγμή θα ακολουθήσει και video που τράβηξα σήμερα. 
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους των δεξαμενισμών :Wink: .

COLOSSUS 105 19-12-2010.jpg

COLOSSUS 106.jpg

COLOSSUS 107.jpg

COLOSSUS 108.jpg

COLOSSUS 109.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε και το video απο τις εργασίες που γίνονται στο Colossus. 
Εύχομαι σύντομα να τελειώσουν και να είναι καλοτάξιδο, με τον Αη Νικόλα πάντα κοντά του. 
Χαρισμένο σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

----------


## lissos95

Παντελη καταπληκτικο το video και ωραια μουσικη επενδυση,ευχαριστουμε αψογοs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα το Colossus έβαλε μπροστά στις 16.15 και ντουμάνιασε το Πέραμα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Razz: . Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

COLOSSUS 118.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Σήμερα το Colossus έβαλε μπροστά στις 16.15 και ντουμάνιασε το Πέραμα. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> COLOSSUS 118.jpg


Γειά σου Παντελή με τα < ντουμάνια σου>

----------


## ithakos

Ντοκουμέντο φίλε Παντελή....Ξανά εν Πλω αυτόνομα το πλοίο.

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Εξαιρετικη φοτο φιλε Παντελη.Με το καλο να το δουμε να ταξιδευει ξανα !!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis89

Αυτόνομο σε ηλεκτρισμό. 
Ξεχαρμάνιασε η ηλεκτρομηχανή του... Τόσο καιρό σβηστή !  :Very Happy:

----------


## dxeno

Λοιπον επι της διδικασιας

Η πλωρη ηρθε με πλωτο γερανο και τοποθετηθηκε απο το πληρωμα
της δεξαμενης στην θεση της.

By dxeno at 2010-12-20

Για τον δεξαμενισμο ξερετε την διαδικασια.
Απλως το πληρωμα της δεξαμενης εφερε με τα συρματοσχοινα το πλοιο
ακριβως επανω απο την πλωρη.


By dxeno at 2010-12-20

Στη συνεχεια η πλωρη αρχισε να γινεται βιρα με τα παλαγκα απο τα παιδια
του Περρου για να ερθει στη θεση της για συγκολληση


By dxeno at 2010-12-20

----------


## dxeno

Αργοτερα αν προλαβω θα ποσταρω  απο τον αποδεξαμενισμο

----------


## giorgos....

Ο Κολοσσός στη μεγάλη Περάματος..

PC190458.jpg
PC190478.jpg

----------


## dxeno

Τα πρωτα νερα



Ηλεκτρομηχανη στα 4.20




Καπνιζει λεμεεεε



Στο καλοοο

----------


## giorgos....

Καλοτάξιδος!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραίες φωτο απο τους φίλους dxeno & giorgos....
Αν αύριο είναι ακόμη στη ΝΑΥΣΙ μπορεί να πάω, για καμιά φωτο :Wink: .

----------


## AegeanIslands

-Με την Ελπιδα αυτο το "ατυχημα" να γινει μαθημα σε καποιους που θεωρουν την εννοια της ασφαλειας του πλοιου δευτερευουσης σημασιας και περιττη .

-Με τον αποδεξαμενισμο του πλοιου κλεινει και το topic ουσιαστικα,ενα θεμα που παρουσιαστηκε επιμελως απο τα δραστηρια μελη του φορουμ.
Αξιοσημειωτο ειναι η θαυμασια αποπερατωση της κατασκευης αλλα και εφαρμογης του νεου τμηματος της πλωρης απο Ελληνικο συνεργειο.
Τετοιου ειδους εργολαβιες στο Περαμα τις εχουν για "ζεσταμα'.
Κριμα τετοιο ανθρωπινο δυναμικο τετοια τεχνογνωσια να ειναι στην αναδουλεια,μιλαμε για τεραστιες δυνατοτητες.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σωστά τα λόγια σου φίλε AegeanIslands, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν κάποιος απο την εκάστοτε Κυβέρνηση μπαίνει και διαβάζει αυτά που γράφουμε, ή το μόνο που τους ενδιαφέρει είναι πόσα θα βάλουν στη τσέπη την 4ετία που ενέβηκαν:neutral::-?:evil:.
Όντως το Πέραμα κάνει θαύματα, άμα θέλει, με τους άξιους τεχνίτες που έχει.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας βάλουμε και τα ευρήματα από τη διερέρυνηση από τη Σημαία (Μάλτα) για το ατυ΄χημα όπως αυτά υποβλήθηκαν  στον IMO:


             Principle findings and form of casualty investigation:
1.    The look-out was instructed to conduct a  safety patrol around the vessel.  This meant that the OOW was alone on  the bridge, notwithstanding the navigation in close proximity of small  islands and the mainland.  Whilst the look-out is to maintain a proper  look-out, inter alia, for the purpose of fully appraising the situation  and navigational risks, he was not able to give full attention to  look-out duties as the patrol interfered with his tasks.

2.    After taking over the watch, the OOW sat on one of the chairs in the wheelhouse and soon fell asleep.

3.     The last course alteration was carried out as planned in the previous  watch.  At no point in time were any course alterations made during the  watch, with the result that the next waypoint was missed altogether,  with the ship maintaining her course and speed.

4.    There is no  available evidence to indicate whether any alarms sounded when the  ship’s course was not altered at the designated waypoint or when the  ship was in close proximity of the shoreline.  It is established,  however, that the OOW was woken up from his sleep by the violent  vibrations when the ship ran aground.

5.    The ship did not sustain  any failure in her navigation, steering, or propulsion equipment prior  to the grounding.  In fact, the last course alteration in the previous  watch was to a new heading of 308 degrees, whilst the ship’s heading  just before the grounding was 310 degrees.

6.    The accident  happened at a time where the circadian limit is at its lowest although  there is no evidence to confirm that fatigue was a contributing factor.

----------


## cpt.xristos-kefalonia

ειχε χαλσει ο αυτοματος πιλοτος! :Mask:

----------


## ιθακη

> ειχε χαλσει ο αυτοματος πιλοτος!


Ότι και να είχε χαλάσει, ο αξιωματικός φυλακής και ο πηδαλιούχος δεν είδαν ότι μετά την παράλαξη του ακρωτηρίου του Μάρμαγκα Ιθάκης (απέναντι από την νήσο Αρκούδι), ότι είχαν τον φάρο στα αριστερά τους και όχι στα δεξιά όπως κάνουν τα πλοία που έχουν αυτή την πορεία???

----------


## cpt.xristos-kefalonia

καλησπερα απο την κεφαλονια,δεν ξερω τι να σου απαντησω 11ετων ειμαι!
τομο που εχω να πω ειναι μπορουσε να ευγαζε τον αυτοματο πιλοτο,η να φωναζε βοηθεια απο καπιο
ρυμουλκο και να εκοβε ταχητητα και να σταμταγε το πλοιο!! :Worked Till 5am:  :Worked Till 5am:

----------


## cpt.xristos-kefalonia

σε πιο πλοιο εισε ανθ/πλοιαρχος? :Mask:

----------


## opelmanos

> σε πιο πλοιο εισε ανθ/πλοιαρχος?


Στο Φαίδρα!!!!

----------


## cpt.xristos-kefalonia

δεν το εχω ακουση

----------


## cpt.xristos-kefalonia

κι εγω πλοιαρχος θελω να γινω οταν μεγαλωσω!εχω ακομα χρονια 11 ειμαι τωρα!!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Αληθεια τωρα, ( μετα την <<ευχαριστη παρέμβαση>> του Χρήστου ) , πέρα από τα όσα ειπώθηκαν τότε βγήκε κάποιο οριστικό πόρισμα από ανακρίσεις κτλπ για το τι ακριβώς συνέβη η ακομη ; Γιατι αλλος λεει κοιμήθηκε ο αξιωματικός, άλλος λέει χάλασε ο αυτόματος πιλότος, άλλος λέει είχε ρέυματα......*

----------


## cpt.xristos-kefalonia

οτι θελουν λενε!
οπως στο ναυαγειο του κονκορντια ο καπετανιος εκανε εκεινο αυτος εκεινο κλπ....... :Apologetic:

----------


## cpt.xristos-kefalonia

εγω το εβλεπα απο την πατρα το πλοιο,και ελεγα στον πατερα μου:αυτο παει εκει,εκει δεν εχει λιμανι,δεν με πιστευε κανενας!
και το αλλο πρωι ακουσαμε στης ειδησις!:το οχη/γο κολοσος προσαραξε στην λευκαδα!!! :Apologetic:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

ΜΑ στην προηγούμενη σελίδα ειδαμε το πόρισμα της σημαίας το παραθέτω κι εδώ για όσους βαριούνται να γυρίσουν μια σελίδα πίσω:



> Ας βάλουμε και τα ευρήματα από τη διερέρυνηση από τη Σημαία (Μάλτα) για το ατυ΄χημα όπως αυτά υποβλήθηκαν  στον IMO:
> 
> 
>              Principle findings and form of casualty investigation:
> 1.    The look-out was instructed to conduct a  safety patrol around the vessel.  This meant that the OOW was alone on  the bridge, notwithstanding the navigation in close proximity of small  islands and the mainland.  Whilst the look-out is to maintain a proper  look-out, inter alia, for the purpose of fully appraising the situation  and navigational risks, he was not able to give full attention to  look-out duties as the patrol interfered with his tasks.
> 
> 2.    After taking over the watch, the OOW sat on one of the chairs in the wheelhouse and soon fell asleep.
> 
> 3.     The last course alteration was carried out as planned in the previous  watch.  At no point in time were any course alterations made during the  watch, with the result that the next waypoint was missed altogether,  with the ship maintaining her course and speed.
> ...

----------


## τοξοτης

> εγω το εβλεπα απο την πατρα το πλοιο,και ελεγα στον πατερα μου:αυτο παει εκει,εκει δεν εχει λιμανι,δεν με πιστευε κανενας!
> και το αλλο πρωι ακουσαμε στης ειδησις!:το οχη/γο κολοσος προσαραξε στην λευκαδα!!!


Φίλε μου με συγχωρείς αλλά επειδή δε το κατάλαβα , απο την Πάτρα το έβλεπες να πηγαίνει εκεί που δε έχει λιμάνι , *αυτό το που* δε κατάλαβα ποιό μέρος ήταν ????

----------


## cpt.xristos-kefalonia

ναι, :Bi Polo:  και παραξενευτικα που ειχε πορεια ακριβως εκει οπου δεν ειχαι λιμανι,και με μεγαλη ταχυτητα κιολας

----------


## cpt.xristos-kefalonia

αν μαθω εγω κατι θα σας το πω!!! :Fat: 

γεια σας!

----------


## cpt.xristos-kefalonia

επεσε κοντα στην εκλησια του αγ.ανδρεα.
θα σας στιλω το στιγμα  που προυσεκρουσε σε εναν χαρτι που εχω βρει,
θα σας το στιλω οταν μου το επιτρεπει ο χρονος με τα σχολεια 4 γλωσσες κανοε καγιακ και ιστιοπλοια. :Apologetic:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σύμφωνα με την έρευνα της σημαίας η πρόσκρουση έγινε στο στίγμα 38° 35,20' Β  20° 34,20' Α, και το βαπόρι είχε πορεία 310°. ΤΑ εχω βάλει στο παρακάτω απόσπασμα χάρτη.
Colossus.jpgΠηγή αποσπάσματος

----------

